# Problème de partitionnement du disque



## babyJ (26 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Je tente d'installer une partition Windows sur mon Mac via l'assistant Bootcamp mais après plusieurs tentatives, je reçois toujours le même message :





Pour la petite histoire, j'avais déjà Windows installé sur ma machine, mais je trouvais la partition trop petite. J'ai donc supprimé Windows une fois, téléchargé une nouvelle image x64 et j'ai recommencé le processus avec une partition plus grande. Mais cette fois, impossible. Mon MAC est un Macbook pro 13 Pouces 2016

Alors j'ai tenté quelques trucs (mise à jour de l'OS vers Catalina, avec l'apparition d'un nouveau disque "Macintosh HD - données" dont je ne connais pas trop l'utilité, S.O.S via cmd + R), sans succès.

Je vous joins ici une copie du résultat de la commande "diskutil list", et je reste à votre entière disposition pour vous donner plus d'infos encore !


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  113.5 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 84.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.7 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.7 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk2
```

Je vous remercie de l'aide car là je n'avoue pas être en capacité de comprendre le problème.... Merci !


----------



## babyJ (26 Novembre 2019)

Aussi, lorsque je passe la commande "diskutil cs list" je reçois l'output : 

"No CoreStorage logical volume groups found"

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## babyJ (26 Novembre 2019)

Dernière chose, quand je lance un S.O.S depuis l'utilitaire de disque en recovery mode sur le disque "Conteneur Disk2", qui contient les deux partitions "Macintosh HD" et "Macintosh HD - données" j'ai l'écran qui freeze et ce message qui apparaît :


```
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1)
and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x453c2 + 1)
```


----------



## babyJ (28 Novembre 2019)

Aucune idée pour résoudre mon pb ? J'ai fouillé un peu le forum mais sans rien trouver qui correspond à mon cas.. 

Merci !


----------



## babyJ (3 Décembre 2019)

Bon, je reviens à vous car j'ai opté pour une solution que je pensais implacable : j'ai effacé les données de mon disque puis j'ai réinstallé l'OS ensuite. Soit la suite de commandes : _Cmd + R -> Erase Mcintosh HD Data & Erase Mcintosh HD -> Reinstall OS _

Malheureusement, même problème par la suite :

1) Bootcamp ne fonctionne pas, même erreur que plus haut.
2) La commande diskutil cs list donne encore :


```
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
```

Ma question se transforme : comment re-formater entièrement le disque, en bref, comment le remettre en état d'usine (mais par une autre méthode que pour que je puisse cette fois faire fonctionner Bootcamp ?

Merci de votre aide !


----------

